# What else should I buy?



## agp (Mar 21, 2014)

Year end bonus came late, around the same time as my tax returns, so I'm looking to purchase a few things for my X-T1. Not looking for new cameras or lenses (except the new lens I'm buying) :mrgreen:

What I'm currently planning...
Fuji XF35mmf1.4 + variable ND
A mefoto tripod to use for travel, in addition to my current full-sized (but cheap) tripod.
I'm tempted to throw in an X-mount in there for when I get a Voigtlander, but can't decide.

Any other recommended gear? I mainly do street photography (day and night) and night city-scapes.


----------

